# Direct TV'S Customer Service



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You might be surprised how many times telling someone that, or rebooting actually works.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

B Newt said:


>


Are you sure that's not Charles Ergen having one of his "Charlie Chats"? :sure:


----------

